# unknown serra, about 2" now



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

he's grown about 1/2"-3/4" in not even 2 weeks, he looks much healthier that when i first got him, lotta bloodworms and silver sides. what do you guys think? he's about 2" now, at my lfs he feeds almost entirely live and keeps them in small tanks which might explain his fast growth, esp. for a serra.

thx,
pt


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i'm thinking compressus or rhom.

i'm thinking compressus or rhom.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm thinking he looks nice for 2" :thumbup:Serra


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Still too small to be sure, but what I see points towards sanchezi.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

sanchezi


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rhom or sanch.

in the 3. pic you see sign of mal nurhisment. the eye to body ratio is off.

good luck keep up the good work


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> rhom or sanch.
> 
> in the 3. pic you see sign of mal nurhisment. the eye to body ratio is off.
> 
> good luck keep up the good work


ah, which may explain the fast growth, being in a bigger tank. my lfs doesn't keep real good care as p's are only a small part of his business...he'll have a tank of like baby rhoms, like 4-5 in a 10g and just keep feeders in there all the time so they don't go after each other. we all know that live goldfish or rosies aren't the best for nutrition. here's the pic from my other thread here that REALLY shows malnurishment, in terms of eye size to body size.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Is say eiegnamanni


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

how big does he need to get to get a 100%, or close to it, i.d.? still looks like could be 2-4 diff species.

interestingly enough, my lfs is pretty sure it is a tank-breed black/rhom as he had a bunch of them and i got the last one. i'm skeptical because i've never heard of rhoms being breed in the home aquarium. at the same time, i got him at about an inch, and it seems to me it would be difficult to find a group of blacks/rhoms at that size in nature, to catch. like i said, he , lfs, had a half dozen or so of them to start with.

pt


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ANY chance he MIGHT be an irritans?
















pt


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree with ronn a manni it is


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

its s.hastatus









really u guys are killing me

the most common baby unkown serra su will find it stores willprobably be a rhom or sanchezi. Wait a couple months and grow it out, then post some pics. That would be your only real way of truly knowing what it is.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

rocker said:


> its s.hastatus
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i know, just anxious to find out...it's speculation at this point.

pt


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

im saying maybe rhom


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Its way to small to be able to tell what it is yet. Wait until it a little bigger and then try again.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2006)

sanchezi


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

it is really to small to tell and I can not really get a good look at the spotting. appears to be a juvi sanchezi


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

I think sanchezi


----------

